# SnowPorn Stoker Thread



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

Figured I'd start a stoker vid thread. For when you need something to watch during your down time (i.e. at work). 

Stoker vids only. I don't want to waste 3 mins of my life watching lame pov footage.


----------



## CassMT (Mar 14, 2013)

80122603

>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## Deimus85 (Dec 3, 2012)

I really like all the the Knife Show stuff.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Season three has officially kicked off. 



The guys were killing it today filming for episode two.


----------



## trapper (Jan 15, 2013)

Watched it which led me to more free vids on your website. Right on good stuff. The Bowie song worked great for that video.


----------



## Deimus85 (Dec 3, 2012)

Extremo said:


>


haha this one was great!


----------



## West Baden Iron (Jan 31, 2013)

Deimus85 said:


> haha this one was great!


I enjoyed the "I like turtles" that I hadn't heard in a while.



BurtonAvenger said:


> Season three has officially kicked off.
> 
> 
> 
> The guys were killing it today filming for episode two.


Great videos.


----------



## CassMT (Mar 14, 2013)

..........................................................


----------



## Deimus85 (Dec 3, 2012)

CassMT said:


> 80122603
> 
> >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>


That shit was awesome!


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

Parks and Wrecks is a fun web series. 

These new Rome dudes are pretty amazing



Gotta show some love of the local NH dirts


----------



## readimag (Aug 10, 2011)

mmmmmm.....lots of snow
http://vimeo.com/81058318

Cant get the video to load so I left the link.


----------



## Deimus85 (Dec 3, 2012)

Spot the "Thinker" grab. lol


----------

